# Document translation Estepona area



## CarolineBud (Mar 7, 2020)

I think I need to take a break from reading so much information. I am reading that some official documents may need to be translated into Spanish, healthcare, bank statements, birth certificates, wedding certificate. Has anyone else had to get these documents reproduced in Spanish or am I reading too much? There are plenty of on-line translation services but are face to face translation services easy to access? My friend is a Spanish teacher and is doing her best to teach us some basics but we will definitely need the help of translation services. Many thanks


----------



## tmarshall57 (Jan 17, 2017)

Do you bank with Sabadell? They offer a free document translation service with some of their accounts or did when I was a customer about 2 years ago.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

For some documents you may need a recognised 'official' translator. You can find a list online.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You need translation done by sworn translator, authorised by Spanish court. If you go to the foreigners' department in Estepona, they should be able to tell you where you can get it done and other documents you need for residency, or better still, get a recommendation for a good gestor (ask expat such as shopkeeper, bar owner, landlord, letting agent etc) who can deal with administrative details and accompany you to the national police station for the actual application, which has to be done in person and it will be conducted in Spanish.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Sorry if I have missed something. Your question implies you are non EU. EU nationals in general do not need translations to make allocations


----------



## CarolineBud (Mar 7, 2020)

Many thanks for your help, much appreciated. I think that although there is quite alot that we can do to prepare, some of it will make much more sense when we get there, hopefully before BREXIT when the rules will change for non EU. Thank you


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

CarolineBud said:


> Many thanks for your help, much appreciated. I think that although there is quite alot that we can do to prepare, some of it will make much more sense when we get there, hopefully before BREXIT when the rules will change for non EU. Thank you


If you need help please confirm you are from U.K. 

Until 31st Dec it is still fairly easy for U.K. nationals to apply for residence status. 

Just ask specific questions if you need help

As I said, EU nationals do not ‘normally’ need translations


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> For some documents you may need a recognised 'official' translator. You can find a list online.


True. They have to be able to put a stamp on it. Even if you are bilingual you cannot do it.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Unless you have kids you won't need birth certificates and if you apply as separate individuals for the residency you won't need your marriage certificate either.

Me n the wife decided that the individual route was the easiest seeing as she was born in Kenya (she is British her dad and mum were in the RAF)
We then got married in Barbados so both of these items would have needed to have been reissued and have a government stamp attached from the country of origin. 
If you think Spanish paperwork is bad. Try Kenyan and Bajan? 

Bank statements, its easy to open an account in Spain (done it twice now) as you will need to transfer the services to it (water, electric, IBI, community charges etc)

Health care may need to be translated if its not issued in Spain. I have the 'latest' from Alicante and you MUST provide a receipt to show a years premium has been paid and the policy MUST include. 

*asistencia primaria, especialidades, ingresos hospitalarios e intervenciones quirúrgicas.*

which basically means all primary care, hospital admissions and surgical interventions are covered.

Was also told that the policy must not include any copay but that all depends on who you see and what time of the day it is..

This info comes from our solicitor who processes quite a few applications so Im going with what she says. Seeing as we will be using her for our application.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The only advantage of shared financial resources is that as a married couple you only need 50% more than a single person's requirement, so around 1,200€ a month as opposed to 1,600€ (2 x 800€) after tax. This is for retired/non-working couple. 
If you are married in UK, your UK marriage certificate, translated by sworn translator, is sufficient. No apostille needed.
Even as a couple, you have to apply for residency separately. Try to get the appointments consecutively, or at least on the same day.
Exact requirements vary so best to ask a local gestor(a) and follow their advice.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

The income required for EU citizen registration is currently 
1 person 5,538.40 € p.a.
A couple 9,415.40 € p.a.

That is 395€ / 
673€ per month 
Respectively 

NB Wages are paid 14 times per year in spain. Thus the annual amounts are divided by 14 for the monthly amount


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Don’t let’s over- complicate what are simple procedures.
Firstly and most important you need to get your NIE and Residencia. There used to be a sticky on this Forum telling you what documents you need to present with a Solicitud. I didnt require translations of any of the documents which I seem to remember were passport, three photos, birth certificate, rental contract or escritura along with copy of bank statements. I had proof of health insurance as being in receipt of SRP.
I didnt need a gestor. Although back then I spoke only very basic Spanish all the personnel dealing with applications spoke English.
To open a non- residential bank account I had to produce a passport. As soon as I got Residencia I changed the account status.
You will hear a lot of tales about Spanish bureaucracy but as someone has pointed out it’s nothing compared to that of African and Eastern European countries.
Things can’t have changed that much since I registered in. 2008 at least not if what I hear from friends who have recently registered is anything to go by.
You now have to apply for an appointment at the Estepona CNP office, much more civilised than before when you had to queue up before 08.00and take your chances of getting one of the fifty tickets handed out each morning.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

The requirement for an EU national to register are:

Application form EX18
Proof of Payment of fee form 790
Passport and copy
Proof of sufficient income
Proof of medical cover 

NB A formal written offer of a full time job, or a job contract, cover the income and medical requirements

That’s it

This may help those not familiar with the system. It is based on the info provided by the National Pólice :-


TO MAKE AN APPOINTMENT WITH THE POLICE FOR NIE, E.U. Citizen registration, etc.

As you go through you will find links to the application forms and the payment, at any bank, form 

.• GO TO https://sede.administracionespublicas.gob.es/icpplus/ 

• PROVINCES AVAILABLE: CHOOSE the province where your are living/ staying 

• SECTIONS AVAILABLE IN PROVINCE: OPEN PAGE AND SELECT SECTION REQUIRED

e.g. “policía certificado de residente o no residente” (that includes NIE application)
NOTE there is now a special section for UK citizens which must be chosen that is “Polica-Certificada EU (Exclusivamente para Reina Unido)

• ENTER THE DETAILS OF APPLICANT. if you have an NIE show that, if not then show your passport number 

• CHOOSE NATIONAL POLICE STATION FOR APPOINTMENT: The one that covers the area where you live 
Motivo o tipo de solicitud de la cita, show reason for requesting appointment

• CHOOSE AN APPOINTMENT, AND THEN CONFIRM. If the office you require is not shown that means there are no appointments available at the moment so please try again later 

• You must PRINT A COPY OF THE APPOINTMENT, and take it with you to the police station
You can find info here in english about completing the EX15. The items for EX 18 are more or less the same.


http://www.exteriores.gob.es/Consul...E 2018 - TRANSLATED NIE FORM 2018 - GUIDE.pdf


----------



## CarolineBud (Mar 7, 2020)

This is really helpful advice, thank you. We are both from the UK and just trying to get things organised in terms of understanding what we may need to do when we arrive September / October this year. Many thanks for your time and advice, much appreciated


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

CarolineBud said:


> This is really helpful advice, thank you. We are both from the UK and just trying to get things organised in terms of understanding what we may need to do when we arrive September / October this year. Many thanks for your time and advice, much appreciated


You need to arrange an appointment with the police at the CNP station Estepona to get your NIE and Residencia.

You need to open a Spanish bank account as that's required for getting a contract for electricity, water, phone.

That's it for starters.

Registering on the padron comes afterwards.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Just to clarify that

If you come to live in spain you need to register as an EU national ( green paper cert).

If at that time you do not have an NIE you do not apply for one: I will be the number which's appears on your green certificate

If you when you come to spain you want to open a bank account, buy a property etc but at that time do not intend to stay in spain as a resident, you will need to obtain an NIE.

If you later apply for Resident status, your green cert or T.I.E. ( if after 1st january) will show the NIE previously issued. 

To apply for EU Reg or NIE follow the guide I posted earlier


----------

